# what pedal should I try next?



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

Hey guys, I've been itching to try out some new pedals and experiment with new sounds lately. 

I currently have the following pedals:

-a wah (GCB-95)
-a chorus (Guyatone MC-3)
-3 ODs (G-Drive, SolidGoldSound TS808, Bad Monkey
-a delay (MXR carbon copy)

Basically, what I want is a ridiculous sounding pedal that would allow me to create some totally fresh new sounds. I'm not really into phasers and flangers by the way, I think they just sound tacky (chorus is enough for me). I was looking at pitch shifter pedals, but it seems like that technology is still in its infancy and doesn't work too well. 

Anyways, what do you recommend?


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Try this--Boss Digital Dimension--unfortunately they don't make them anymore--so you'd need to find a used one.
If I run across one locally for a decent price, (There was one online recently--but I thought it was overpriced), I would pick it up after checking to make sure it works. they were a cool variation on a chorus--with a lot more to it. Think a chorus on steroids & quaaludes at the same time.

I'm also still checking out options for an autowah/envelope follwer/filter type thing.

Those are cool too, but with a wah--you may not want that.


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

Hmm that Boss seems interesting, seems like it would be an epic pain to find one though (especially locally).


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

noobcake said:


> Hmm that Boss seems interesting, seems like it would be an epic pain to find one though (especially locally).


It has been for me.

I tried one in a store, and I didn't have the money on me (Back before debit cards were common.) After pay day I went back to look for it. It was sold, and then Boss stopped making them. That's the only one I've seen in person.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

noobcake said:


> Hmm that Boss seems interesting, seems like it would be an epic pain to find one though (especially locally).


And pricey when you _do_ find it. I'm still looking for a DC-2 myself.


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

I have an old Boss DC-2 -- the analogue dimension pedal -- it _is_ awesome, but it is awesome squared in stereo. In mono it's kinda like a chorus, but in stereo it gives huge separation and you get the dry signal right in the middle with the two hifted signals off to either side.
I just bumped it for a pedal from a guy in Seattle -- the Fromel Electronics Lush, which is a clone with higher quality components, true bypass, and the ability to mix the modes (DC-2 has 4 modes, that's it; Lush has all four plus you can use more than one mode at a time). He changed the name of the pedal -- it's a Seraph now I think. 
It's not cheap either, but it's very very good. 

DC-2








Lush (its an acid-etched box, not ratty and rusty -- hard to photograph):









I'd say you need a good fuzz though...or a treble booster (depending on your amp).
Or for unusual sounds, the Truly Beautiful Disaster is ...... odd. It's a weird fuzzy thing. The guy from My Bloody Valentine uses one. You can get them at axeand.

What about octaves? MXR Bluebox is pretty funky. Talking of funk, Q-tron / bassballs envelope filter?


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I never tried the Dimension C. I had a friend who did, and didn't like it, but I liked a lot of pedals he didn't & vice versa. 

And hollowbody--I haven't seen too many DC-2's either in my travels. And when I do--it's more than I'd pay. But I'm still holding out for a DC-3. Maybe I'll run into someone who likes the older Boss pedals and they'd trade me for my BF-1?

yeah, I'm dreaming--but I've seen BF-1's go for similar prices & higher than the only DC-3 I've ever seen for sale since the original one I saw.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

devnulljp said:


> I just bumped it for a pedal from a guy in Seattle -- the Fromel Electronics Lush, which is a clone with higher quality components, true bypass, and the ability to mix the modes (DC-2 has 4 modes, that's it; Lush has all four plus you can use more than one mode at a time). He changed the name of the pedal -- it's a Seraph now I think.
> It's not cheap either, but it's very very good.


I've heard of that one before. It seems like something worth looking into, if it doesn't cost a silly amount



zontar said:


> And hollowbody--I haven't seen too many DC-2's either in my travels. And when I do--it's more than I'd pay. But I'm still holding out for a DC-3.


Yeah, I don't expect to land one anytime soon. I'm also just not that into chorus, and don't run a stereo setup at the moment to really justify hunting one down.


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

hollowbody said:


> I've heard of that one before. It seems like something worth looking into, if it doesn't cost a silly amount
> Yeah, I don't expect to land one anytime soon. I'm also just not that into chorus, and don't run a stereo setup at the moment to really justify hunting one down.


Depends on your definition of silly I guess -- it cost about the same as a good boutique vibe pedal, which is a bit more than a used DC-2...if you can find one. These pedals aren't really worth it in mono though...they really shine in stereo. For a mono rig, for half the money, you're better off with a decent chorus.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

If you're looking for unusual, you'll find it here:

http://zvex.com/effects.html

Matt


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

mrmatt1972 said:


> If you're looking for unusual, you'll find it here:
> 
> http://zvex.com/effects.html
> 
> Matt


Good call! The lo-fi super junky chunky munky looper thing looks great. Clips are interesting too. Then there's all the ____ Probe pedals. He seems like a nice and pretty knowledgeable guy (he hangs out on TGP). 
There's a scratch and dent page on ebay too. Not really bargains but you can sometimes save $20 or so on a $300 pedal with a bad silk screen.


----------



## famouspogs (Jun 9, 2006)

the fender blender


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

1) The Boss DC-2 is one of the best chorus pedals out there. Its chief virtue is that, by sing two counterswept delays, it has no discernible "pitch wobble", such as one normally gets from a chorus that has to go sharp and flat to produce chorus. Behringer released their cheap clone of it last summer. It is pretty much 95% the identical circuit (Behringer uses different op-amps).

2) Effector 13 and Z-Vex effects are wonderful for the way that they nudge, and sometimes shove, the player into considering aspects of their playing they hadn't considered before. In general, effects that make one more sensitive to picking dynamics, or that oblige one to think about the role of time in their playing, are useful for that nudge/shove. Z-Vex's sequencer-based pedals are nice for that, and certainly any sort of envelope-controlled device is good. Consider the Line 6 Tone Core Liqui-Flange pedal. It has some really interesting options for modulation, including a sort of sample-and-hold mode as well as several envelope controlled/triggered modes. It also does through-zero flanging, something that 95% of standard analog flangers do NOT do (think Axis: Bold as Love flanging). I'm proud to say I was a beta-tester on that pedal, and contributed one idea to its final design.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Oh hey, I just remembered how much fun my Ibanez DML20 III was when I had it. I know you already have a chorus and a delay, and you said you weren't into flange too much, but this chorusing, flanging, delaying noise pedal is perfect for creating soundscapes. The modulation is great, definitely on par with any other modulation pedal I have heard, and when it starts to oscillate (maybe not the right term, I thought only analog pedals did this, but it's a similar effect), you get some great noises. It has a huge amount of delay time and is just a damned great pedal. Why, oh why did I get rid of mine???


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

that's what I would suggest. If you are looking for truly unique sounds and something different, check out Zvex stuff. Good luck.


----------



## michaelscofield (Jan 3, 2009)

The Zvex pedals are mesmorizing! lol.


----------



## Andy (Sep 23, 2007)

I'll cast my vote for the Electro-Harmonix Big Muff or POG. Relatively inexpensive, and some really cool sounds. If I had deeper pockets and a bigger pedalboard, I'd pick up the POG -- I bought a Big Muff about a month ago.


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

If you're lookign for off-the-wall, unusual, and a bit weird, this guy makes the strangest sounding ring mod/octave type pedals: http://www.diamondskeleton.com

There's also this guy: http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewProfile&friendID=278532870


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

I think Zvex pedals look awesome, never tried one myself, but have heard great things. Unfortunately they are a bit out of my price range, and they don't seem to turn up at all on craigslist kqoct


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Have a look on Dead by audio, they have some really nice stuff!  
http://www.deathbyaudio.net/


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

Upon further investigation, I think I"m gonna have to get me one of these:

http://www.catalinbread.com/Valcoder.html


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

They have some cool looking stuff on their site.
I don't know if the one you linked to would be my "cup of tea", but it would be fun to try it out.

Meanwhile I found this used today--for a very good price, and couldn't pass it up.

But as you have a wah already--I wouldn't expect you to get it.


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

noobcake said:


> Upon further investigation, I think I"m gonna have to get me one of these:
> http://www.catalinbread.com/Valcoder.html


Nice! 

blah blah blah to make up word count


----------



## DMac604 (Jul 8, 2007)

maybe a little late...
http://line6.com/stompboxmodelers/fm4.html
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sMsKEdJeNEA


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

noobcake said:


> Upon further investigation, I think I"m gonna have to get me one of these:
> 
> http://www.catalinbread.com/Valcoder.html


Sounds interesting, but I wouldn't use it. Out of all the settings, I only really heard one or two that I might be able to use, but then again, I like my trem pretty old-school sounding, much more pulse-y throb than choppy chop.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2009)

You want one of my modded Boss BD-2s.


----------



## FrankyFarGone (Dec 8, 2008)

noobcake said:


> Hey guys, I've been itching to try out some new pedals and experiment with new sounds lately.
> 
> I currently have the following pedals:
> 
> ...


Recommend is a strong word..but the digitech Wahmmy happen to be very creative once you get a few heel tricks.
I understand that is not every body cup of tea..but like the wah-wah,not be to abusive is certenaly the key.


----------



## michaelscofield (Jan 3, 2009)

You may wish to look into a looper. No, it won't alter your sound as other pedals, but it can greatly help you practice (has been a tremendous help for myself) and offers unlimited possibilities for the sounds/layers you want.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

This...


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I've had the dubious pleasure of using a Metasonix device on one occasion, and it is an, um, "acquired taste".


----------

